# Biting my hands



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

What do I do about jumping up and biting hands x


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Nipping and biting of hands is normal puppy behavior, but if I recall from another post, your puppy is 9 months old now, so that should be fading away soon. When she bites, stop any play activity right away and give a loud yelp... "OUCH!" She has to understand that it hurts you. 

When she jumps up on you, she is seeking attention... so don't give it to her. Cross your arms, stand very still ("be a tree"), turn your back, and wait. When she has all four paws on the floor (4 on the floor), THEN reward her with attention and love. 

These things take time, but after the right number of repetitions, she will catch on. Be consistent.


----------



## cmbytr (Aug 29, 2012)

Thank you xx


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

This actually worked on our dog, everyone must comply. 

It didn't stop me from jumping, though... So we bounce together until one of us has to " heel" - usually that's Sammy. "SIT" and make him wait for the treat worked as well. Sammy knows the never gets much unless he sits.


----------



## Shyla (Mar 11, 2013)

Are you talking about how your V jumps up and tries to bite your hands, arm, ankle- anything she can hold of- but its not actually hurting you?

This my friend you cannot get rid of, its your V's way of love, and very typcial V behaviour! 
My little darling does it, and she also jumps up at me, but she knows not to jump up at anyone else.

Vizslas are the best dogs as they are so unbelievably bright! I think Im so convinced mine is my child- I get surprised when she doesnt answer back!!


----------

